# Moyenne d'âge?



## Napoléon (8 Août 2001)

Je me demandais s'il y avait déjà eu des "mesures" de la moyenne d'âge des "clients" du bar MacG, sinon, j'aimerais bien qu'on se livre à l'exercice...

Juste pour avoir une idée...


----------



## Muludovski (8 Août 2001)

25    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[08 août 2001 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2001)

...52 !!


----------



## benR (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Napoléon:
*Je me demandais s'il y avait déjà eu des "mesures" de la moyenne d'âge des "clients" du bar MacG, sinon, j'aimerais bien qu'on se livre à l'exercice...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Après toi, dans ce cas... Je ne peux pour ma part répondre à cette question indiscrète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...en tout cas pas maintenant, au réveil...


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2001)

37 au compteur, et des pneus neufs!


----------



## Mad Frog (8 Août 2001)

20 ans...ce serait presque la classe si j'étais pas aussi bête pour mon age


----------



## Napoléon (8 Août 2001)

Kèce ke j'suis jeûne par rapport à tout ce monde là !!!!! g que 19 petites années


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mad Frog:
*si j'étais pas aussi bête pour mon age    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------
Console toi : y'a pas d'âge pour être bête...(j'espère rester con le plus tard possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
...je suis bien parti


----------



## Napoléon (8 Août 2001)

Désolé pour l'indiscrétion au fait...

Petit calcul au départ, ça nout fait une moyenne de 30,6 ans...

Mais bon une moyenne avec 5 personnes c pas très significatif !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

30 ballait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  a si j'avait 20 ans je ........... est je ..........


----------



## Bialès (8 Août 2001)

J'ai 20 ans!

P.S : BenR, quand, dans ton profil, il y a marqué "étudiant" et une adresse "@enst.fr", on peut aisément deviner to âge à 2 ou 3 ans près.




donc, pas de coquetterie inutile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## kisco (8 Août 2001)

19


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Août 2001)

30 ans, 1 mois, 3 jours


----------



## Api (8 Août 2001)

30 ans, JeanBa et moi on est de la même année.


----------



## Télémac (8 Août 2001)

Zut je vais faire grimper la moyenne

46

@+


----------



## dany (8 Août 2001)

allez, j'ose :64 ... et membre junior !! mais pas tous les jours !


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

Aller je vous bas tous... 16


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2001)

Bon ben moi j suis le plus jeune de ce forum ............17 ans....bientot 18 ans le 23 décembre


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2001)

ah j'avais pas vu j suis pas le plus jeune


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Août 2001)

Allez, dans la série on fait baisser la moyenne, je vous aide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16 ans


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

Aller macGregor pleur pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Bien venu au club des moins de 17 ans [MGZ]Toine


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2001)

bon ! bien !puisque c'est l'heure des confidences,moi c'est 12 ans,enfin c'est ce que me donne ma femme d'age mental,et j'adore ça,douze ans !
je me roule dans l'herbe,je joue avec mon petit train electrique,je reluque les jambes de ma maitresse d'ecole.
la pisseuse de clara,ma voisine de table ,n'emportera pas au paradis la baffe qu'elle m'a mis,pour une petite paluche innocente sur son genou,le voisin de mes parents qui ne m'a pas rendu mon ballon,je lui est pété le carreau de sa serre,oui douze ans,ouf merci collegue de ta question,ça m'a fait du bien.


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

Il parait que j'en ai 8 d'age mental quand je suis entre pote mais que je suis au boulot... j'en ai 30


----------



## dany (8 Août 2001)

Ben moi j'ai vu, je suis bien le moins jeune !


----------



## CHAUCRIN (8 Août 2001)

vous ne saurez pas mon âge... mais je suis,à ce jour, le doyen de la liste !!!!


----------



## CHAUCRIN (8 Août 2001)

..... hélas!!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

tu as peur de nous dire ton age ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

19, dans 6 jours exactement
benR, à Telecom Paris ? Quand je pense que je serai heureux si j'ai les ENSI physique en  5/2...


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2001)

Le plus jeune c'est MGZ TOINE 16 ans le plus vieux dany je crois 64 ans


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

Et moi aussi ja' 16 ans


----------



## CHAUCRIN (8 Août 2001)

Désolé de maintenir mon "hélas",je reste le doyen!!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

Ouais c'est bon.... Mais pkoi de pas nous donner ton age ??? Tu as un complexe a ce niveau ???


----------



## CHAUCRIN (8 Août 2001)

Pas de complexe,mais de la coquetterie  bien placée envers le sexe dit faible!!!!


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2001)

lol


----------



## dany (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Le plus jeune c'est MGZ TOINE 16 ans le plus vieux dany je crois 64 ans*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai pas dit le plus vieux, j'ai dit le moins jeune, non mais sans blague !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> mais de la coquetterie bien placée envers le sexe dit faible!!!! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu dis ça, c'et que tu est encore vert, donc, no problemo!!

Et pis, on est entre nous!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[06 décembre 2001 : message édité par Micmac]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

Bon, alors, faites vos jeux. Vous êtes nés à quel âge?


----------



## Sir (8 Août 2001)

Pauvre de nous &lt;Le bonze&gt; est encore là alors vous dites vos ages que je fasse la moyenne


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;LeBonze&gt;:
*Bon, alors, faites vos jeux. Vous êtes nés à quel âge?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toi parler la france et nous parler ensemble...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

Ouais, mais on peut pas faire la moyenne sans savoir l'age de CHAUCRIN!!!






 Oooops! j'a oubliu, pour moi ça fait 46


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Micmac:
*Ouais, mais on peut pas faire la moyenne sans savoir l'age de CHAUCRIN!!!







 Oooops! j'a oubliu, pour moi ça fait 46   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et je te souhaite la bienvenu parmis nous


----------



## Amiral 29 (9 Août 2001)

Message urgent de l'Amirauté 8/08/2001: en mer STOP
Ne pas faire moyenne trop vite STOP...Amiral & Aricosec 
non inventoriés STOP (non classifié secret défense)STOP Surprise...grosse addition en vue STOP
Attendez instructions après retour Porte-Avion 1 hélice STOP
Kenavo


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2001)

Pour information notre cher et adore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  moderateur nomme BenR a 21 ans


----------



## benR (9 Août 2001)

Biales, je te félicite pour ton esprit d'initiative ! Réactivité et ingéniosité face à un problème: c'est du tout bon, ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Burny:
*
benR, à Telecom Paris ? Quand je pense que je serai heureux si j'ai les ENSI physique en  5/2...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On ne peut plus rien cacher, sur les forums... Pour avoir été 5/2, je sais un peu ce que tu vis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toutes façons, tu sauras te plaire dans ton école, pas de soucis !


SirMacGregor: Bouh !


----------



## alex.sc (9 Août 2001)

24 et tres bientot 25, en plein apple expo (le 29 septembre) j espere que steve va me reserver une surprise pour mon anniversaire


----------



## gribouille (9 Août 2001)

as vôtre avis ?


----------



## J-L (9 Août 2001)

J'ai dix ans, ca fait 11 ans 1 mois et 11 jours que j'ai dix ans, et si tu m'crois pas, hé!! tar ta gueule à la récré


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2001)

Ah notre cher moderateur BenR n'est pas content 
Donc pour l'instant le plus jeune est MGZ toine


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2001)

je suis comme CHAUGRIN et L'AMIRAL,j'ose pas dire mon àge,aprés la jeunesse d'ici f'ras rien qu'a m'embêter.vieux ceci,vieux cela,dans les moments d'enervement,ça va vous échapper ça c'est sur.
bon tant pis je me lance,pour que ça fasse moins mal,je donne douze ans par jours,donc 12 l'atre fois,et 12 aujourdh'ui,le comptable de service se debrouillera,quand j'arréterai.
a prendre ou a laisser
_" quel vieux c.. quand même,cet arico !_
vous voyer,je le savais,ça commence


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2001)

Ben moi, je suis encore un spermatozoïde... Ca compte quand même !?

C'est une blague (je vous ai bien eu, pas vrai ?) mon âge en vrai de vrai : 44 balais...


----------



## Sir (9 Août 2001)

Bon ca avance pas bcp


----------



## JackSim (9 Août 2001)

21

[non, ce ne sont pas mes jours d'absence sur le forum ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais mon âge.]


----------



## chepiok (9 Août 2001)

31


----------



## CHAUCRIN (9 Août 2001)

je conteste l'affirmation de Dany:il était encore dans ses langes que je me tenais sur 2 pattes!


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

27 (pain 27 ans!)

(Pour Rico voilà l'état dans lequel m'a mis ton premier post sur ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## jfr (10 Août 2001)

bon allez Chaucrin, nous fait pas languir, un peu de courage, quoi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Regarde! Moi je le dis: 48!
allez roulez jeunesse


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2001)

Très honetement, si j'en crois les réponses, le nombre de ceux qui dépassent la trentaine est important! C'est une première surprise, ca: j'aurais parié le contraire...


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Août 2001)

Il est pas de Marseille le Dany???
Comment pourrait-il inscrire son grand-père???
Mathématiquement l'Amiral se dit
si le mousse a 64 ans son père a au moins... 64+18=82ans
donc le grand-père a au moins 100 ans!!! (82 + 18)
et j'ai été gentil pour l'âge de procréation!

Le dit doyen ne veut pas dire son âge...

oh les anciens un peu de sérénité...On ne sait plus où on en est.
Avec les jeunes ya pas de problème ils annoncent la couleur sans se défausser!!!
Un Amiral de 60 piges
Kenavo
PS pour Aricosec: saute à l'eau Dis nous! Doyen ou pas on s'en fout ...On arrosera çà au pastaga
2ème PS pour information mon Papa il a 90 ans...Il m'a dit que son inscription n'est pas urgente...


----------



## SergeD (10 Août 2001)

Allez les anciens, ne nous laissons pas abattre par la jeunesse.....moi..62 et toutes mes dents, pour le reste....


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Très honetement, si j'en crois les réponses, le nombre de ceux qui dépassent la trentaine est important! C'est une première surprise, ca: j'aurais parié le contraire...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les dés sont jetés...Il faut croire les réponses!!!
On va arriver à une moyenne de 35,5...c vrai que c étonnant!


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Août 2001)

Vl'a ti pas que Marseille que je citais avant aggrave le score...
c'est dingue!
aricosec va nous créer un club des doyens de + 60!!!
Il faudra bcp de pastis et de chouchen !
Kenavo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

Puis-je me permettre de faire légerement remonter la moyenne avec un 37 bien entamé ?


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2001)

Ouais c'est vraiment dingue.... Je pensait que tout le monde aurait entre 15 et 25 ans mais la preuve que non...


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2001)

mais c'est qui le (ou la défois que ) plus jeune ?


----------



## dany (10 Août 2001)

Réponse à l'amiral 29 : non je ne suis pas de Marseille
bien que j'aime beaucoup cette ville.
En ce qui concerne ton calcul, il est presqu'exact car
mon grand père a bloqué son compteur à 99 ans, il
y a quelques années pour aller se promener dans la
voie lactée,(un comble pour une personne qui préferait
boire du vin que du lait!) mais nous sommes restés en
contact par des liens qui sont plus rapides que ceux d'une paje web ! voila A+   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



signé dany qui est toujours le moins jeune quoiqu'en
disent ceux qui n'osent pas !


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2001)

au faite, j'ai bientot 20 ans


----------



## CHAUCRIN (10 Août 2001)

Dany,si tu lis bien mon message précédent,tu as la réponse...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

40 depuis deux semaines !

Et pan pour la moyenne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Très honetement, si j'en crois les réponses, le nombre de ceux qui dépassent la trentaine est important! C'est une première surprise, ca: j'aurais parié le contraire...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu as juste oublié un truc Amok ...

Pour avoir un Mac, il faut être RICHE et donc a priori "Bien installé dans la vie" (pour ne pas dire, voyons,  ... mûr)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ce n'est pas à la portée du premier étudiant vivant d'amour et d'eau fraiche venu !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Après, avec l'age, il reste le Mac et les grands crus classés ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[09 août 2001 : message édité par fabrice]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

aaaaah mais Fabrice, tu oublies tous ces jeunses cools aux jeans troués qui prennent l'avion et tout ces jeunses couples zens fraîchement mariés à Hawaï qui s'équipent en mac d'un claquement de doigt...

Vu l'âge que j'ai, je suis plutôt content d'être récemment passé à un PM 8500 (modèle 95)...


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

Personnellement, j'ai le mac et les grands crus de Chablis!


----------



## Amok (10 Août 2001)

Oui, tu as raison! alors une autre question:

quels sont ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans et possèdent leur propre mac, acheté à la sueur de leur front?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: les cadeaux de noel ou d'anniversaire ne sont pas comptabilisés!


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Août 2001)

Alors  chapeau  Dany!...Communiquer avec son grand-père + vite que le web voila qui plait aux sénégalais cad : Touba fall et l'Amiral qui sont ravis!
Ayons une pensée pour Touba qui se les languies au soleil de Dakar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aricosec serait-il en panne de PC ? il est en léthargie comme 1 sujet du bar...
Kenavo


----------



## benR (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
quels sont ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans et possèdent leur propre mac, acheté à la sueur de leur front? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

présent !


----------



## dany (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CHAUCRIN:
*je conteste l'affirmation de Dany:il était encore dans ses langes que je me tenais sur 2 pattes!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour Chaucrin, je me suis posé cette question :
comme tu n'oses pas dire ton age, il se peut quà
l'époque tu n'osais pas  et que tu as tourné
pendant 2 ou trois ans sur tes petites pattes dans
le ventre de ta maman avant de te décider à sortir !
A +


----------



## gribouille (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*quels sont ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans et possèdent leur propre mac, acheté à la sueur de leur front?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moa


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

mao et je sus pour le prochain!! (et je bois mon chablis pour étancher ma soif!)


----------



## Sir (10 Août 2001)

Trop jeune ...


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*
quels sont ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans et possèdent leur propre mac, acheté à la sueur de leur front?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: les cadeaux de noel ou d'anniversaire ne sont pas comptabilisés!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi j'ai moins de 20  ans et j'ai acheté à la sueur de mon front un imac 333 (pour mon BEP) et un g4 pour me faire plaisir


----------



## Sir (10 Août 2001)

Moi j'avais 11 ans quand j'ai eu mon mac donc


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

quels sont ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans et possèdent leur propre mac, acheté à la sueur de leur front?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh ... Tous les petits jeunes ultra brillants qui bossent dans des start-up ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors, les héritiers qui se la coulent douce et transpirent sous les cocotiers ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, je crois que la bonne réponse est les vrais passionnés, "who think different"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fabrice:
*

Pour avoir un Mac, il faut être RICHE et donc a priori "Bien installé dans la vie" (pour ne pas dire, voyons,  ... mûr)

Ce n'est pas à la portée du premier étudiant vivant d'amour et d'eau fraiche venu !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Après, avec l'age, il reste le Mac et les grands crus classés ...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'étais sûr que ma petite provoc allait vous faire réagir ! 











Bien les gars, bon esprit !


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2001)

il y a beaucoup d'étudiant qui ont des macs, si tu savait ou j'en avais vu et a quoi ils servent tu te dirait que c'est vrai des machines trés fiables méme en viellisant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

Il y a aussi des étudiants vivant d'amour et d'eau fraiche (enfin surtout d'eau fraiche en ce moment...) qui ont réussi à convaincre leurs parents d'acheter un Mac


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2001)

un exemple d'utilisation inatendut d'un mac, cette semaines j'ai été tésté un réseau informatique dans les blocs d'op d'un hosto (véridique j'étais vétu comme un chirurgien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) j'ai découvert que des quadra 700  était utlisér pour le control de l'anestésie ! ce qui s'appelle se faire endormir pas un mac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , on rencontre dans les hopitaurx beaucoup de mac, les internes surtout en sont équiper, j'ai vu trainer au sol dans un local abandonné un power mac 5500 ainsi qu'un pack adobe !

[09 août 2001 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## benR (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*il y a beaucoup d'étudiant qui ont des macs, si tu savait ou j'en avais vu et a quoi ils servent tu te dirait que c'est vrai des machines trés fiables méme en viellisant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


yes....
mon école a du jeter un Mac Classic tous les 15 jours cette année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, j'exagère, mais j'ai pas arrêté de voir des LC, Classic, SE partir à la casse. Il faut dire que dans le même temps les cartons de Cube et d'écrans LCD remplissaient les couloirs


----------



## archeos (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Oui, tu as raison! alors une autre question:

quels sont ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans et possèdent leur propre mac, acheté à la sueur de leur front?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Pour te conforter, j'ai 25 ans et je n'ai payé que la moitié du mac (iMac DV 400) il y a presque deux ans. Par contre je me suis payé seul les forfaits et les périph depuis, soit largement un doublement de l'investissement la première année.


----------



## Sir (10 Août 2001)

Eh be BenR ton ecole est genial ...attends le membre &lt;casse couille&gt; arrive.......non non tu dois te dire


----------



## Napoléon (10 Août 2001)

Hum Hum 

Ben moi je me suis acheté mon iBook avec mes tites économies, bon, je me le suis pris au canada donc c'était un peu moins cher mais c pô papa et/ou maman ki me l'a payé (c bien dommage d'ailleurs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Ah au fait, j'ai refait la moyenne, et, si je me suis pas planté (ce qui est tout de même possibe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), on en est à 31,7 ans...

Ça correspond en gros à ce que je m'attendais de trouver !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais lancer le même sujet sur Macplus pour comparer tout ça maintenant !!!


----------



## silirius (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Allez, dans la série on fait baisser la moyenne, je vous aide   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16 ans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

idem


----------



## dany (10 Août 2001)

bon, ben moi, j'ai demandé à mon grand père de s'inscrire et alors la moyenne d'age elle va en
prendre un sacré coup ! signé  dany 64 ans et toujours
le moins jeune !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

Alors juste pour faire remonter un peu la moyenne: 50 ans dont 9 de Mac.
Mais ça veut rien dire, le Mac garde jeune.

désiré


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2001)

Hé l'AMIRAL ! mine de rien j'ai déja avoué deux fois une douzaine,j'en rajoute une et ça fait ? ça fait ?36,gagné......c'est l'age de mon fils,mais je suis bien content,car on ne compte que ceux qui ont un mac.

_et moi c'est un pc ! salut !_
pppppssssssht..........parti !


----------



## krigepouh (10 Août 2001)

Dites 33  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est mon age et je suis en très bonne santé yaaaaaaarrgh !!


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2001)

Macindisde pour repondre a ta question de qui est le plus jeune.... Je crois qu'il faut chercher qqun de 15 ans... Je crois que l'on est deux ou trois a avoir 16 ans...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'ai eu mon premier mac a 5 ans... C'est n'est pas moi qu'il est acheter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . J'etait un peu trop jeune.

Par contre cette année je me suis acheter le 1er Ibook est la j'en ai chier pour l'avoir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... faut travailler dur...

Maintenant je vais ncore en chier car e le vend et je rachete le nouveau Ibook a l'AE.


----------



## Api (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Posté à l'origine par Amok:
quels sont ceux qui ont moins de 30 ans et possèdent leur propre mac, acheté à la sueur de leur front?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et bien j'avais 27 ans quand je me suis payé un imac 233 sur l'apple expo 98, et cette année j'ai acheté mon G3 d'occase, juste avant d'avoir 30 ans (c'était un cadeau d'anniversaire de moi à ma propre personne, alors ça compte quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
L'occase apple met à la portée de pas mal de gens de bonnes machines à un prix abordable, avec encore quelques bonnes années devant elles. Il n'y a pas que le neuf, dans la vie !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2001)

J'ai 31 ans et 7 mois.
J'ai eu mon premier Mac (un Classic) à sa sortie, ça devait être en 90, j'ai enchainé avec un Powerbook 140 en 92 (je l'avais acheté tout seul avec mes économies), un  6100 en 94 un G3 400 en 99, un IBook fin 99 et un nouvel IBook (on m'a piqué le premier) en 2000.
Voila un autre sujet de statistiques: par quel Mac avez vous commencé?
Un petit mot pour Amok: oui, la moyenne d'age du mac User de base est plus élevée que celle de l'utilisateur de PC, mais, il faut se dire un truc, l'age rend raisonnable et donc l'achat du Mac (sauf chez les convaincus dont je suis) vient un peu plus tard, quand on se rend compte que le PC est vraiment une daube!


----------



## Sir (10 Août 2001)

Allez faites pete le  sujet allez You can do it !!!


----------



## benR (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*BenR tu ne reponds pas ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Mais t'as pas fini ? Il y a une discussion bon esprit, là... Alors arrête de chauffer, et instruis toi, un peu !

bon, _excusez le, il ne sait pas ce qu'il fait...._


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2001)

L'est fatigant le Sir MacGrégor, hein?
Tiens, je vais aller voir sa fiche


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2001)

Ben sa fiche elle est aussi intéressante que ses posts...


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

*TOUBA* n'est pas là mais il a 28 ans (je crois que nous sommes nés tous les deux en 73)


hi hi hi ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








et voilà un portrait robot de ma personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et de TOUBA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hé hé


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Août 2001)

Il va se calmer le SirMac... Je lui ai trouvé 1 jeune fille bien sous tous rapports qui a 1 Mac...intosh et qui aime 
les gars qui ont des Macs.
Bien sur il faut aussi qu'il soit beau, intelligent... Pour les tunes on serait compréhensif ds la famille!
Allez Sir il n'y a plus qu'a te relier en réseau...
çà devient 1 forum rose!!!
j'va boire un digestif pour oublier tout ce que je viens d'élucubrationner...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Kenavo


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

Bouge pô j'vins 'vec ti min caporal


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Août 2001)

Affirmatif Touba mon frère Dakarois a en ce moment et présentement,  28 ans et des poussières de Sahara ds les yeux!
bonjour à son père à sa mère à ses frères à ses soeurs à ses cousines à ses cousins ... et surtout  amitiés à ses grands parents, bonjour aussi à ses amies à ses amis... J'espère n'oublier personne.
C'est çà le Sénégal Il faut pas se presser et dire bonjour à tout le monde!
Encore bonnes vacances à Touba
Kenavo


----------



## Sir (10 Août 2001)

Ben je sais qu'elle est bonne esprit  la discussion c'est pour ca que je disais 
Allez faites peter le sujet 
ok 
Vous etes tous contre moi 
La verité n'a point de clients,elle n'a que matyrs ......réflechissez


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (11 Août 2001)

Mon cru a fait les belles heures du disco (non, non, pas l'année érotique : l'autre)


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Août 2001)

est-ce que ça compte : 30 ans en juillet mais achat de mon pismo en novembre dernier, donc avant mes 30 ans ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : le premier mac que j'ai touché : un classic en 1990 acheté par mon père, donc j'avais 19 ans, comme quoi faut pas attendre d'être pété de thune pour en avoir un à la maison. faut aussi compter avec les parents !

voili voilou


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2001)

a ce sujet, j'ai lancé un nouveau forum sur "le premier apple qu'on a eu"
A voir!


----------



## Sir (11 Août 2001)

Les ages 
Je veux savoir vous avez quels ages que je fasse la moyenne?.???


----------



## jfr (11 Août 2001)

Suit un peu, Sir, c'est Napoléon qui la fait la moyenne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

Je vous bas tous tralalalalalalala

14!!!!!!!

Tadam (et paf!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et c'est pas une blague!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et en passant, je me suis aussi replongé dans mes vieux Univers Mac (ceux quand j'avais quoi... 9-10 ans) avec p.ex "OpenDoc le nouvel atout d'Apple"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Debut de l'article, texto:
(une petite intro avant et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "A ecouter les partisans de l'OpenDoc, il semblerait que non. Ils dressent un réquisitoire terrible. Poue eux le monde le monde du logiciel file dans une impasse fatale. Les applications sont devenues des monstres. *Et si rien ne change, un produit moyen pèsera, en l'an 2000, sans doute 100 Mo sur le disque et s'octroira 20 Mo de RAm! *(remarquez le point d'exclamation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

C'est bo de prédire l'avenir... et dire qu'ils pensaient qu'ils exagèraient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[10 août 2001 : message édité par HeavyFighter]


----------



## Amiral 29 (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:

Vous etes tous contre moi 
La verité n'a point de clients,elle n'a que matyrs ......réflechissez[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Maintenant que tu es martyr...Ma nièce elle veut plus de toi!


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*
Vous etes tous contre moi 
La verité n'a point de clients,elle n'a que matyrs ......réflechissez*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


hé j'ai une photo de SirMacGinette :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le "réflechissez",  je te dis cela en toute amitié, cela nous arrive encore

&lt;note que ton ton péremptoire n'est pas de propos, non, il est même plutôt prétentieux mais surtout falot, je te pardonne, va en paix (c'est cela que vous dites, non?)

la vérité? "Le sphinx a des yeux, par-là même le sphinx a d'autres vérités, donc la vérité n'existe pas" Nietzsche
hé hé  (va expliquer ta vérité à un singe même un bonobo, tiens ça me fait penser à touba, snirfff!!!)


----------



## TomX (11 Août 2001)

Bon... Moi G 18 ans...

Bah oui! Alors pkoi je suis tjours membre junior? Bouhou...


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*
Vous etes tous contre moi 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et tu ne te demandes pas pourquoi


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Août 2001)

Bon... On s'eloigne un peu du sujet et on y revient et ca repart... ca devient lourd au bout d'un moment...

Je crois que l'on as trouver le plus jeune.... C'est HeavyFighter avec 14 qqun dit mieux ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Elle est belle ta photo MacGinette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . C'est vrais ca... c'est bizarre qui ne demande pas pkoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . il doit etre en train de manger ou FT lui a coupé ca ligne... On sait jamais... On va peut etre avoir des vacances


----------



## heroe (11 Août 2001)

19


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2001)

SirMacGregor tu est démasqué calimero


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*
Vous etes tous contre moi 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En ce qui me concerne, et présentement, comme diraient nos sympathiques co-forums Touba et l'Amiral, je viens juste de décider de te boycooter.

J'ai trouvé amusante quelques heures ta recherche frénétique de la 3eme étoile, mais là c'est fini, je suis passé de la bienveillance à l'exaspération.

Et donc, tu n'auras plus de ma part la moindre réaction à tes posts, même si tu es dans la merde et que tu poses des questions pour te faire aider.

Adieu


----------



## Napoléon (11 Août 2001)

Alors, à 21h48, la nouvelle estimation est tombée, nous attendons encore les résultats de quelques bureaux de vote, mais nous pouvons dores et déjà dire que la moyenne se situe autour de 30 ans, avec une légère baisse par rapport aux estimations précédentes, en effet, nous avons actuellement 31,07 ans de moyenne. A vous les bistrots heu pardon, les studios... 

Au fait, ces résultats étonnent sur Mac+, ils pensaient que ce serait plus bas, dans la soirée, une estimation de Mac+   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Bon, g p'tet une mac useuse jeune et fraîchement convertie au Mac for you Sir.. Au cas où tu fasses fuir Sir MacGinette   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Mais attention, celle là elle mord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , élevée dans les Vosges  à boire de la bête du departement sus nommé, bière au combien agressive et délicieuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez, have fun !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Napoléon:
* 

Au fait, ces résultats étonnent sur Mac+, ils pensaient que ce serait plus bas, dans la soirée, une estimation de Mac+    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu ne crois pas que c'est à peu près exactement les mêmes qui viennent ici et sur macPlus, et que les résultats seront les mêmes ?


----------



## benR (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fabrice:
*
Tu ne crois pas que c'est à peu près exactement les mêmes qui viennent ici et sur macPlus, et que les résultats seront les mêmes ? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Malheureux !!
On est bien chez nous !


----------



## Napoléon (11 Août 2001)

Ben, même si certains usent et abusent des deux sites, je pense que la majorité est très fidèle à "SON" siteen tout cas pour les forums, sur Mac+ il y a un noyau dur qui parait d'Ailleurs impénétrable, comme s'ils avaient peur de perdre une quelconque "importance" au sein du forum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais je pense que le sujet "AVIS A LA POULATION" lancé dans le forum général n'aura pas beaucoup de succès... les deux sites n'ont pas le même public je pense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais je me trompe peut-être. zat iz possibeul


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2001)

sur macgéné c'est le pied


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

Malheureux !!
On est bien chez nous !

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, tu as raison, je suis allé jeter un coup d'oeil, je n'aime pas du tout la présentation de leurs forums, c'est bordélique ...


----------



## emouchet (11 Août 2001)

Bon, j'arrive un peu tard dans la discussion, mais faisons légérement remonter la moyenne: 33 ans ce lundi (il me semble que je suis celui dont l'anniversaire est le plus proche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

J'ai commencé à 14 ans, avec un ZX 81 en kit, acheté avec mes économies. Les premiers Apple me faisaient baver, mais j'avais pas les moyens. Ce n'est qu'à 21 ans que j'ai pu connaître l'illumination avec le Mac II et le SE 30, à l'université. Et mon premier Mac à moi, c'était un Centris 610 acheté à 25 ans.


----------



## benR (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fabrice:
*
 je n'aime pas du tout la présentation de leurs forums, c'est bordélique ... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pareil !!
ils sont illisibles.. être obligé de revenir en arriere pour bien lire les réponses.. quelle hérésie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MAis ce que tu dis m'intéresse, Napoleon.. si les deux sites n'ont pas le même public, tu penses à quelles différences, exactement ?
c'est comment, "là bas" ?


----------



## Napoléon (11 Août 2001)

Paris, France (CET) - 23H26
--------------------------------------------------------------
_Dépêche NAPO-Moyenne d'âge_

Je vous fourni une nouvelle estimation : 31,11 ans

Pour le 15 Août, il y aura un recomptage manuel


----------



## Jeclic (11 Août 2001)

Eh ben moi je veisn tt juste d'avoir 15 ans ce midi...

Cool non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

Happy Birthday Jeclic... (cool je suis tj le plus jeune   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Euh... si tu fais qqch tu m'invites, ok?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et tu oublie pas qulque nanas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 août 2001 : message édité par HeavyFighter]


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2001)

j'ai 39 ans... et désolé, mais ce n'est pas par un Mac que j'ai commencé...

Mais un Apple II, il y a 20 ans... ensuite un IIc, puis un II GS (tout ça acheté d'occasion, because j'étais étudiant ou jeune travailleur pas bien payé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Je suis passé au Mac (powerbook 180c) en 1991. Ensuite j'ai acheté un PowerMac 5500 (en 1996 je crois), puis un powerbook G3 "bronzé" en 1999.

Je n'ai plus les Apple II (je revendais le précédent pour avoir une mise de fonds pour le suivant à l'époque...). Par contre j'ai toujours les 3 Macs (même si je n'allume plus beaucoup le powerbook 180c)


----------



## benR (11 Août 2001)

ben la dessus, rien à dire.. Respect (special dedicace à Toine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

bon anniversaire Jeclic !


----------



## Napoléon (11 Août 2001)

Bon anniversaire Jeclic

J'espère que tu vas fêter ça dignement : Alcool et free-call-girls à volonté !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS:Tu fais baisser la moyenne là, on descend à 30,7.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jeclic:
*Eh ben moi je veisn tt juste d'avoir 15 ans ce midi...

Cool non?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>













 Bon Anniversaire à toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2001)

qu'est ce que j'ai pu baver devant le 180c lorsque j'avais mon 140... Ah, c'était un peu notre Titanium de l'époque...
alors pour faire bien j'avais gonflé mon 140 à 8MO de ram et changé le Disque dur  pour un 80 Mo, quel bonheur! Le tout à 16 ou à 25 Mhz, je ne me souviens pas (et ne me demandez pas combien ça fait en Gigaflop!!!)


----------



## Sir (11 Août 2001)

BenR tu ne reponds pas ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

J'ai plus de trente ans mais j'ai emprunté à la sueur de mon front pour avoir mon premier Mac : un 7100 en 1995 qui valait   32 000 balles !!! (sans écran of course donc faut rajouter 4500 pour un 17"multiple scan Apple) hé oui c'était comme ça de mon temps !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2001)

Ca me rappelle un truc. l'autre jour je me suis remplogé dans mes vieux UniversMac, mort de rire! Surtout quand on lit des trucs sur les rumeurs...
Et aussi quand on voit le prix des machines de l'époque. Mon Powerbook 140, je l'avais tout de même payé 14000 ff (j'avais un copain qui avait des prix) plus la Ram et le DD. Maintenant pour le même prix, j'ai deux IBook!!


----------



## Jeclic (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Napoléon:
*Bon anniversaire Jeclic

J'espère que tu vas fêter ça dignement : Alcool et free-call-girls à volonté !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hehe

Pr faire la fete y a pas forcement besoin d'alcool...mais pr les free-call-girls la je suis tt a fait d'accord avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben j'y retourne ma copine m'appelle...

BYE


----------



## Napoléon (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jeclic:
*

Hehe

Pr faire la fete y a pas forcement besoin d'alcool...mais pr les free-call-girls la je suis tt a fait d'accord avec toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon ben j'y retourne ma copine m'appelle...

BYE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ho moi boire un coup, je dis jamais non...

Ma copine elle dort paisiblement mais pour dormir avec ses 2 chiens (des bouledogues français) qui ronflent, c'est pas la joie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin...

Garde des call girls au frais...


----------



## dany (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jeclic:
*Eh ben moi je veisn tt juste d'avoir 15 ans ce midi...

Cool non?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tres bon anniversaire à toi et vive les lions !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jeclic:
*Eh ben moi je veisn tt juste d'avoir 15 ans ce midi...

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bienvenue sur le forum et bon anniversaire Jeclic !


----------



## Vincent 14 (11 Août 2001)

Salut à tous, je suis dans la moyenne avec mes 32 ans. J'en profite pour vous annoncer l'arrivée de mon petit dernier : un G4 cube avec son bel écran 15' qui est magnifique sur mon bureau.


----------



## Napoléon (11 Août 2001)

Bien le bonjour à ton cube mon cher...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A 14h46, la moyenne est de ?30,5 ans

Allez, encore quelques résultats pour la faire bouger


----------



## Mishael (12 Août 2001)

Moi j'ai 71 ans...

Euh non, 17ans


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jeclic:
*Eh ben moi je veisn tt juste d'avoir 15 ans ce midi...

Cool non?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aller on fait peter le champagne ??? Des filles ??? Mais tu est trop jeune je me trompe ???

Aller joyeux anniversaire






 . fait pas trop de betise encore un ans et tu peut regarder tout les film saufe ceu interdit au moin de 18 ans


----------



## [MGZ] MacFly (13 Août 2001)

31 pour moi

Ca va pas faire bouger la moyenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me demande quels sont les joueurs parmis tous ceux que vous etes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quels sont ceux qui frequentent GameRanger ?


----------



## CoolCoCo (14 Août 2001)

Moi je viens d'en avoir 18, ne t'en fais pas SirMacGregor ca change pas grand chose le passage de 17 à 18...


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Août 2001)

Joyeux anni


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2001)

je fais aussi bougie

hé hé 


----------



## Mmaxl (14 Août 2001)

Dis-donc !!!
Vous vous mettez bien tard a toucher le mac !
C'est peu etre incroyable, mais j'ai pas encore *14* ans !

Et ne pensez pas que je capte rien au mac ; je me débrouille bien d'ailleurs !

Mon mac, ce n'est quand même pas moi qui l'ai payé (imac 266), c'est ma maman ...

Ca fait quand même plaisir de voir qu'il y a des jeunes de moins de 18 ans ici ...

Aurevoir les anciens ...


----------



## JediMac (14 Août 2001)

J'ai l'âge du Christ sur la croix moins 3 ans ou pour les incultes le nombres de dents moins 2


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mixmax:
*Dis-donc !!!
Vous vous mettez bien tard a toucher le mac !
C'est peu etre incroyable, mais j'ai pas encore 14 ans !

Et ne pensez pas que je capte rien au mac ; je me débrouille bien d'ailleurs !

Mon mac, ce n'est quand même pas moi qui l'ai payé (imac 266), c'est ma maman ...

Ca fait quand même plaisir de voir qu'il y a des jeunes de moins de 18 ans ici ...

Aurevoir les anciens ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Que veut tu dire par la ???? Quand j'ai mon premier mac je devait avoir 5 ans... va voir 

LA et instruit toi.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2001)

Moi j'ai 25 ans. Qui s'occupe de recompter pour faire la moyenne?...


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Août 2001)

C'est napoleon si tu as bien suivi....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2001)

23, et ça va faire baisser la moyenne.

sinon mon premier mac devrait être pour bientôt, payé avec mes petits sous à moi.


----------



## Yan Wu (16 Août 2001)

Voilà pour moi:

1) 1 LC 630 mon premier Mac quand j'ai commencé l'université en 1994

2) 1 tas de Mac entre 2

3) pour finir un iBook crystal en 2001 à l'âge de ... 28 ans


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*C'est napoleon si tu as bien suivi....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et Jules César lui file un coup de main


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

Et Jules César lui file un coup de main    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_et ceux_ (d'entre vous) _qui ont lu Bikini en toutes lettres dans la Bible_


----------



## Napoléon (16 Août 2001)

Je vais refaire une moyenne complète (recomptage manuel), résultat dans la nuit...


----------



## archeos (16 Août 2001)

si tu veux, il y a une calculette dans le mac


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

Si jamais je te file ma calculatrice... un 286   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 .  

Dans la nuit ??? Mais ca va bien ou quoi ???


----------



## Napoléon (16 Août 2001)

La moyenne a baissé...

On est à 29, 6 ans

Je pensais quand même qu'on serait au-dessus de 30...


----------



## benR (16 Août 2001)

juste un epetite question.. t amoyenne est faite avec combien de réponses ?
(pour connaitre sa "validité" réelle)....

merci !


----------



## Napoléon (16 Août 2001)

sur un échantillon de 52 personnes, g pas compté aricosec ki a donné 3 * 12 =36 étant l'âge de son fils... c t pas assez lumineux et précis pour le compter...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (mais g ptet loupé un post ou il en disait plus...)

voilà...

allez, encore 48 personnes pour être plus représentatif...


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

La moyenne baisse.... C'est pas tout mais tu le veut mon 286 napoleon pour tes calculs ???


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cyril_:
*27 balais moi... et en plus, je commence à me compter les cheveux blancs sur les côtés... ouah hé!! Tcheu l'horreur!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cyril_    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai 27 ans aussi et je commence à effectuer un recensement pour évaluer la désertification de mon crâne

Napoléon me recompte pas je t'ai déjà dit mon âge


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

Pour le 286, c pas la peine; j'aurais trop peur qu'il fasse une erreur... Je te recompterais pas, ok...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

27 balais moi... et en plus, je commence à me compter les cheveux blancs sur les côtés... ouah hé!! Tcheu l'horreur!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cyril_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2001)

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, moi j'ai 20.


----------



## gribouille (18 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par djgege:
*Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, moi j'ai 20.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Franchement ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aucun intérêt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_*Mouahahahhaahahaha!*_


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Août 2001)

On va faire baisser la moyenne. J'ai 18 ans.


@+

Guillaume


----------



## Frédo (18 Août 2001)

Pis, moi j'ai 3... suis  timide, allez hips ! j'me lance  hips ! ben voui j'ai tout juste 35 ans et ai acheté tous mes hips ! macs...   

A la votre !  Hips !  Et à la santé de touba !

----------------------------------------

Oups, hihihi , hips !
Tous pour   Bar Touba Vert  et vive la Bretagne


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Août 2001)

sauf votre respect, mon retraité de chaud...nid vous ne seriez pas colon de réserve! à l'Aube 10

Mais c 1 véritable cours d'histoire moderne!!!

Moi je pourrais te causer de Dakar Patrie de Touba fall
ds les années de ma naissance avec De Gaulle sur 1 bâteau!!! Et de Darlan et 5 étoiles...

Mais je préfère les étoiles du forum c moi qui les ai crées gast! ***********
et celles de Dakar. Ayons 1 pensée pour notre ami Touba Vivement son retour avec Sabena Air.
Vive les juniors!
j'va boire 1 coup de gwinru à la santé de Aricosec qui nous enterre tous avec son âge + que éléphantique...

Kenavo!


----------



## al02 (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*sauf votre respect, mon retraité de chaud...nid vous ne seriez pas colon de réserve! à l'Aube 10

Mais c 1 véritable cours d'histoire moderne!!

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non Amiral, je ne suis pas colonel de réserve : jai terminé comme caporal-chef à la fin de la guerre dAlgérie en 1962.

Par contre le colonel suivant est mort le jour de ma naissance :

COLONNA D'ORNANO Jean (1895-1941),
Colonel des Forces Françaises Libres. A été un des artisans du ralliement du Tchad à la France Libre. A demandé à diriger la première action offensive contre les Italiens et y a trouvé, à Mourzouk le 11 janvier 1941, une mort héroïque. Il a été Compagnon de la Libération.

Jai toujours une pensée pour lui !

Il est mort depuis 60 ans 7 mois et 7 jours. [moi aussi, en valeur absolue]

Et vive lEmpereur ! sacrebleu ! 

Signé : Papy Mougeot.


----------



## jfr (19 Août 2001)

Halte au feu, mon Lieutenant!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dis donc, LeBigLebowsky, ça ne t'inspire rien, cette recrudescence de propos militaires sur le zinc?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je dis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peace


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par al02:
*Salut à tous,
Je vais faire grimper la moyenne, car comme CHAUCRIN, je fais partie des ancêtres.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis retraité depuis peu et, avec ma prime de départ, jai acheté un iMac 450 SE, et depuis je suis en permanence occupé dessus.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à mon âge, je vais aussi faire ma grande coquette comme certains :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je salue également le sieur Alèm : t'est de min coin, mon gars : moi, je suis de CHAUD-NID.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut mon "vieux", un petit devinette pour reconnaître ma ville (déjà il ya l'ADSL, c'est pas si courant), c'est simple comme jeu, une ville avec une place à courants d'air avec d'un côté un musée des papillons et de l'autre un bar nommé le Carillon (situé juste sous le fameux carillon qui renseigne sur le nombre d'heures passées ici), ben je pense que t'as trouvé, donc si tu passes par ici, mail-moi je te ferais boire ta récompense au sus-nommé bar

PS : t'aurais pas une fille qui s'appelle Jane?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




adé, min fiu


----------



## al02 (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Halte au feu, mon Lieutenant!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dis donc, LeBigLebowsky, ça ne t'inspire rien, cette recrudescence de propos militaires sur le zinc?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je dis    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peace   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

PEACE, moi je veux bien, mais j'ai pas envie pour l'instant (je devrais prendre des diurétiques)


----------



## al02 (19 Août 2001)

c <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Halte au feu, mon Lieutenant!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dis donc, LeBigLebowsky, ça ne t'inspire rien, cette recrudescence de propos militaires sur le zinc?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je dis    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peace   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

PEACE, moi je veux bien, mais j'ai pas envie pour l'instant (je devrais prendre des diurétiques)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2001)

17 ans pour moi.


----------



## al02 (19 Août 2001)

Salut à tous,
Je vais faire grimper la moyenne, car comme CHAUCRIN, je fais partie des ancêtres.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je suis retraité depuis peu et, avec ma prime de départ, jai acheté un iMac 450 SE, et depuis je suis en permanence occupé dessus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à mon âge, je vais aussi faire ma grande coquette comme certains :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sachez que je suis né le jour de la prise de loasis de MOURZOUK, en Tripolitaine, par les troupes françaises libres de Leclerc (le capitaine MASSU etait de la fête).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans ce combat a été tué le même jour, le Lt-Colonel COLONNA DORNANO, Compagnon de la Libération.
Tout cela se trouve sur le Web.

Au fait, je nai pas vu de message de NUMBER ONE, pourtant il vient davoir 16 ans !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je salue également le sieur Alèm : t'est de min coin, mon gars : moi, je suis de CHAUD-NID.


----------



## al02 (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Salut mon "vieux", un petit devinette pour reconnaître ma ville (déjà il ya l'ADSL, c'est pas si courant), 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas de problème, c'est SAINT-QUENTIN in Vermandoy !
Si on se vois, on pourra se boire une bibine au bar du Carillon, près du cinéma du même nom.
Pour l'ADSL, ça vient bientôt à Chauny, mais limité à un rayon de 3 kms : je suis en dehors ; je devrais pour l'instant me contenter de mon forfait wanadoo 36 heures.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
PS : t'aurais pas une fille qui s'appelle Jane?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




adé, min fiu*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 Hé nom ! : j'ai une fille, mais elle ne s'appelle pas Jane (et moi, pas Tarzan !)
Allez, adé collègue !


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par al02:
*Hé nom ! : j'ai une fille, mais elle ne s'appelle pas Jane (et moi, pas Tarzan !)
Allez, adé collègue !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben ça c'est dommage
(Jane est une jolie métisse berbère-picarde et elle est née au sénégal et vis à Chauny(ah mince, que *TOUBA* manque ici))

bon pour la bibine, je vais souvent au Carillon (ben voilà, Toine, j'ai trouvé l'image de la page d'accueil du Toubar vert) mais si tes goûts sont aussi éclectiques en bière qu'en informatique, ya tjrs le bar à côté)






bon, comment va Chauny? 
adé min cadet! (euh min ayeu) hi hi hi ©


----------



## Napoléon (19 Août 2001)

Ben la moyenne stagne a 29,6... 

Avec 58 personnes intérrogées


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Halte au feu, mon Lieutenant!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dis donc, LeBigLebowsky, ça ne t'inspire rien, cette recrudescence de propos militaires sur le zinc?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je dis    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peace   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais et je rallie votre cause antimilitariste (pour une fois) mes amis jfr et theblog!! mais attendez moi, je viens avec le combi de 67 et c'est pas rapide, à peine si j'atteins le 110 sur l'autoroute, bien que le moteur soit tout neuf


----------



## Amiral 29 (23 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Chapeau!!! ce n'est plus la peine d'aller au ciné avec des trucs si bien faits !!! 





 je suis émerveillé

Kenavo


----------



## Chrislm (23 Août 2001)

32 et bientôt 33 (et 34 l'année prochaine en fin d'anné........).


----------



## Amiral 29 (23 Août 2001)

Comment éditer des images Smileys comme le panzer
d' Alem
C'est peut être pas l'endroit pour poser cette question!
mais je la pose à Alem malgré tout.

SOS smileys! je te promets 1 avancement rapide en cas  de réponse!

Kenavo


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Comment éditer des images Smileys comme le panzer
d' Alem
C'est peut être pas l'endroit pour poser cette question!
mais je la pose à Alem malgré tout.

SOS smileys! je te promets 1 avancement rapide en cas  de réponse!

Kenavo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

déjà en regardant dans ton profil, un obscur message privé s'y prélassant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je me méfierais quand même à ta place

hé hé 


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2001)

(oops double post involontaire )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2001)

hé hé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





on ne maitrise pas toujours ses jouets, l'Miral alors fais gaffe à tes doigts, à manier avec précaution ces petites bêtes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Amiral 29 (24 Août 2001)

Fantastique!!!
Je me crois revenu à Mururoa!!!
Merci... et c'est gratos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Essai???
Kenavo


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

à propos de Mururoa, fais attention, certains en deviennent complétement obsédés de  leur jouets


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2001)

Raté l'amiral! ca marche pas! en fait, c'est comme ca:


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Fantastique!!!
Merci... et c'est gratos?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec moi jamais


----------



## Amiral 29 (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Raté l'amiral! ca marche pas! en fait, c'est comme ca:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben ouais j'arrive pas...Je croyais que le forum c'était pour aider des sous-doués comme moi!

Help me
Kenavo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si çà marche pas je me fous à l'eau!


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

ben l'Miral, t'es allé où les pêcher tes smileys?_

bon retourne à ton arsenal, j't'y ai laissé un mode d'emploi


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

ben l'Miral, t'es allé où les pêcher tes smileys?_

bon retourne à ton arsenal, j't'y ai laissé un mode d'emploi


----------



## Amiral 29 (24 Août 2001)

réussi!!!
merci Alem. Le Ricard est au frais
J'espère pouvoir récidiver!

pour essai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



çà à marcher sur civilitées!!! c peut-être Aricosec qui porte chance!


----------



## Amiral 29 (24 Août 2001)




----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça va pas fort mon Amiral, bon
tu dois avoir un blème parce que tes codes ubb sont bons donc tes smileys ne devraient pas casser comme cela


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2001)

pour faire durer le suspence de la moyenne d'age,je dirais que l'age des artéres joue beaucoup,et pour les vieux"gamins"voila le mien


----------



## Pierrot (25 Août 2001)

Pour revenir à nos moutons...
Et oui 48 cet été, j'ai eu mon premier Mac, un Mac+, il y a plus de vingt ans je crois... 
P..ain que le temps passe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai dû avoir presque tous les modèles. Pour l'instant j'en suis au bi-G4.


----------



## Amiral 29 (25 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ça va pas fort mon Amiral, bon
tu dois avoir un blème parce que tes codes ubb sont bons donc tes smileys ne devraient pas casser comme cela




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben ouais...surtout qu'il y en 1 pour qui çà eut marché!!!
Vu mon grand âge je laisse tomber comme j'ai laissé tomber mon modem externe neuf qui n'a jamais fonctionné!
aricosec il y va fort lui!!!
allez c l'heure de l'apéro...pour çà ya jamais de panne!
Kenavo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/IMG]


----------



## dany (25 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*

Ben ouais...surtout qu'il y en 1 pour qui çà eut marché!!!
Vu mon grand âge je laisse tomber comme j'ai laissé tomber mon modem externe neuf qui n'a jamais fonctionné!
aricosec il y va fort lui!!!
allez c l'heure de l'apéro...pour çà ya jamais de panne!
Kenavo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Amiral, je te félicite, car  ton dernier smiley est un
smiley de Maitre (à bord bien sur!) Je ne  veux rien dire
sur le Maitre Q..


----------



## Amiral 29 (25 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*

Amiral, je te félicite, car  ton dernier smiley est un
smiley de Maitre (à bord bien sur!) Je ne  veux rien dire
sur le Maitre Q..



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci merci moussaillon je suis vraiment content!
Mais je ne sais comment remercier Alem qui m'a aidé avec constance et détermination... Vive le Forum!
Vive aricosec! vive les nouveaux venus! 
vive la République!...Non Merde je me crois au micro de mon porte aéronef qui circule à grande peine avec 1 malheureuse hélice...dans les rues de Drancy...

Je m'en vas essayer 1 autre Smiley A vos yeux esbaudis ... siçà marche!!!
Je n'abuserai plus après celui là!!! [/IMG]


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2001)

panier à trois points réussi mon L'Miral!!


----------



## Sir (25 Août 2001)

Donc Amiral Jordan est de retour sur les parquets?


----------



## Amiral 29 (26 Août 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
> [QB]pour faire durer le suspence de la moyenne d'age,je dirais que l'age des artéres joue beaucoup,et pour les vieux"gamins"voila le mien
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## touba (26 Août 2001)

moi j'ai [(2 x 56)/8]x2
on en est où avec la moyenne ?


----------



## archeos (26 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*moi j'ai [(2 x 56)/8]x2
on en est où avec la moyenne ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci la calculette


----------



## aricosec (26 Août 2001)

*Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:*
_Il n'y a plus de suspense mon cher aricosec.
J'ai fait une échographie transluminale de 360° de ta poitrine et j'ai donc trouvé ton âge réel.
Bien sûr j'ai demandé confirmation au scanner ainsi qu'à l'IRM...
J'ai été surpris...Quel beau coeur!
Comme te le sais Personne n'en saura rien: Secret professionnel oblige
Hippocratiquemnt vôtre et...
Kenavo!
_
comme tu viens de dévoilé une partie de tes capacitées,il se trouve que je pourrais bien venir te consulter,car il se peut que j'ai contracté une de ces maladies honteuses comme dans mes années passés dans notre belle armée  _"ont est les champions,ont est les champions"_  me chantait ce con d'adjudant,alors que je dansait sur une jambe en attendant d'aller voir le toubib,nul doute que l'air de ma bretagne du mois de septembre,ne me fasse le plus grand bien,tout ça a cause de ces smileys affriolants qui me tombe sous le clic,un besoin irrresistible de faire partager mes pulsions inerantes aux vieux gamins...,souvenirs souvenirs !
dit moi donc docteur est ce grave! attrappe t'on ça en VIRTUEL ?

*QUOI DE NEUF DOCTEUR !*







PS : pour le comptable j'en étais a 36,remet en une douzaine pour t'embêter !

voyons voir :  hi hi hi ..c'est pris par TOUBA
hé hé hé hé c'est a ALEM
bon j'essaie HU ! HU  ! HU !


----------



## touba (26 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
hé hé hé hé c'est a ALEM
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

attention attention !
hé hé...© est à touba aussi ! c'est juste que je l'ai prêté à alem... tu peux lui demander


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2001)

c'est mon 50eme post et j'ai 16 ans


----------



## JB (27 Août 2001)

Bon, j'arrive sur le tard   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais je vais quand même m'ajouter au sondage (on est loin des 100, mais petit à petit...)
j'ai ... merde au fait j'ai quel age ? Ah oui, 26 ans (putain déjà...)...


----------



## JB (27 Août 2001)

J'oubliais, pour répondre à l'autre question, mon premier mac que je me sois acheté personnelement, c'était un * LCII *d'occasion en 96.
A l'époque, c'est avec les boulot d'été (heureusement que j'ai fait pas mal d'heure sup cette années là : 2 mois de 3*8 à + de 45h/semaine en moyenne ça vous remet en route un budget d'étudiant, et vous permet d'acheter l'EZ-135 et l'imprimante). Bon, mais sinon, mon premier mac de travailleur, c'est mon zoli *WallStreet 233* d'où je vous écris : 3 mois de salaire à l'époque...

Par contre, ma maman travaillais à la maison depuis longtemps, d'abord sur un Mac+, puis sur un Mac Classic (qui est toujours à côté de moi, il me sert de lecteur de disquette), ce qui m'a fait découvrir le Mac il y a longtemps, alors que je jouais et progrmmer toujours sur mon MO5...

JB


----------



## JB (27 Août 2001)

Au fait (oui, je sais je suis en train de poster 3 messages de suite), Napoléon, toi qui a lancé ce sujet, est-ce toi aussi le Napoléon, qui essaie de rabattre le caquet de l'américain raciste qui a créé le site :
FuckFrance


----------



## archeos (27 Août 2001)

Même si la traduction d'Altavista n'est pas excellente, je n'ai pas saisi où est le racisme dans cet article. Il décrit juste la situation, avec une grosse dose de sensationnalisme


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Août 2001)

Ben dit donc.... Il s'en dit des connerie ici...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ...

D'abors je felicite l'Amiral pour ces smiley's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...

Ensuite je voit que napoleon na tjr pas fait ce réaparission donc la moyenne d'age n'est plus calculer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Bref moi je suis rentré  de vacance... C'etait bon... mais maintenant c le boulot fait chier....


----------



## Napoléon (27 Août 2001)

Me revoilà

désolé, je viens tout juste de récupérer mon ibook au sav... g un écran tout neuf dessus...
alors je ne suis pas à l'origine de Fuck France... et j'ai recalculé la moyenne : 29,61 pour 63 personnes

Voilà


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2001)

Bon alors je fais remonter un peu la moyenne ... 38 au jus ton altesse.


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*

attention attention !
hé hé...© est à touba aussi ! c'est juste que je l'ai prêté à alem... tu peux lui demander   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

effectivement, j'ai le privilège du hé hé ª sur le Toubar vert mais en fait je suis seulement le propriétaire du hÈ hÈ 


----------



## aricosec (27 Août 2001)

*j'aimerait bien que TOUBA et ALEM se mettent d'accord car le Hé Hé de alem ressemble curieusement au hé hé de touba,et nous ne pouvons nous contenter d'une lapidaire explication D'ALEM (le gardien du corps qu'il vous faut)il faudrait développer votre diatribe et ne pas nous laisser sur notre faim,que faut il privilégier comme tampon de conformité,le Hé Hé d'ALEM ou le hé hé de TOUBA,que reste t'il de libre en onnomatopées,j'avais fait l'acquisition de HU HU !est ce raisonnable,supporterai je le poid des mensualités de locations,un théme LOURD de non sens et de conséquences. AMEN !



*


----------



## Blantib (27 Août 2001)

30 années, mais je les ai gagnées en accéléré. Enfin ... j'en ai l'impression depuis que j'ai des enfants ....


----------



## JB (28 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Même si la traduction d'Altavista n'est pas excellente, je n'ai pas saisi où est le racisme dans cet article. Il décrit juste la situation, avec une grosse dose de sensationnalisme*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Excusez-moi, j'ai pas été très précis : là, j'ai renvoyé vers un des articles où le Napoléon -mais pas le même qu'ici a priori- avait réagi. Pour le côté raciste du créateur du site (je n'ai jamais dit que le Napoléon qu'on y voyait été le créateur du site, mais au contraire, le critiquait dans son propres forum), ce n'est pas sur cet article précis, mais dans d'autre post, où il traite les maghrébins de "monkeys" entre autre...
Désolé de n'avoir pas été plus précis


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2001)

Salut,

Bientot 43 et le premier Apple en 85.


----------



## Napoléon (8 Octobre 2001)

Je vous donne la dernière moyenne d'âge calculée (avec un peu de retard, certes), on atteint 29,95 ans de moyenne pour 63 personnes...


----------



## starbus (8 Octobre 2001)

30 ans pour moi.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Napoléon:
*Je vous donne la dernière moyenne d'âge calculée (avec un peu de retard, certes), on atteint 29,95 ans de moyenne pour 63 personnes...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouaip, pas très représentatif la moyenne d'age de 63 personnes sur 3000


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2001)

mais sur le noyau dur....


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*mais sur le noyau dur....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

arrête de me taper sur la tête, c'est pas moi le noyau dur (ni même le maillon faible)!!


----------



## dany (8 Octobre 2001)

moi, vu mon age je suis le ventre mou !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2001)

je crois que vous ne m'avez pas bien compris je voulais 

dire que sur 3000 personne c'est peu mais que sur ces 

3000 personnes il y en a peut-être 500 qui on posté 

plus de 10 fois et la ça prend déjà plus d'importance


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

on t'avait bien compris mais si on a plus le droit de rigoler


----------



## benjamin (8 Octobre 2001)

*19* ans.
Je vais faire baisser la moyenne d'âge des utilisateurs, mais peut-être pas celle du nombre d'années d'utilisation d'un Mac.
Première recontre d'un Mac à trois ans...
Merci Papa, merci Maman


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2001)

de rien mon fils....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oups


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*on t'avait bien compris mais si on a plus le droit de rigoler   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'avais pas vu le    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 scuse moi


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2001)

Tu es au boulot Ouizard ??? Tu ne peut pas t'enregistrer ???


----------



## golf (9 Octobre 2001)

47 au compteur !...


----------



## Jeffouille (9 Octobre 2001)

35 ans ...


----------



## philk34 (9 Octobre 2001)

33 years old, putain déjà


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2001)

60 ans, je suis "hors d'âge"
Au fait, salut ALEM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



al02


----------



## xantho (9 Octobre 2001)

Allez voir sur le forum materiel=&gt;imac SVP


----------



## CHAUCRIN (9 Octobre 2001)

Je tiens à préciser,à toutes fins utiles,que le ventre mou de " dany " n'a rien avoir avec l'âge,il n'a qu'a cultiver ses abominables abdos minables


----------



## dany (9 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par al02:
*60 ans, je suis "hors d'âge"
Au fait, salut ALEM   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



al02*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour un cognac, "hors d'âge" c'est une qualité ! 
en ce qui concerne Chaucrin, je reposte et riposte :
"ha! Chaucrin, je suis bien content que tu sois la, avec
tous ces jeunes il faut que toi et moi, on se serre
les coudes, je te prêterais ma canne si tu me prêtes
tes béquilles ! "


----------



## Napoléon (9 Octobre 2001)

Nouvelle moyenne : 30,57...

Ça remonte (Papy-boom?!?!?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Octobre 2001)

pour combien de personne ???


----------



## Napoléon (9 Octobre 2001)

72 personnes.... allez, encore 28 minimum!!!!


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2001)

39 ans  et le premier Apple en 1981


----------



## Napoléon (10 Octobre 2001)

Dépêche AFP 09/10/2001 15:00:33
----------------------------------------

30,68 ans de moyenne avec 73 personnes dans le bar MacG.


----------



## baax (10 Octobre 2001)

33 dites 33 !


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*

il faut que toi et moi, on se serre
les coudes, je te prêterais ma canne si tu me prêtes
tes béquilles ! "    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'Amiral est surpris: Alors les mousses de mon âge ont besoin de tout çà !
Faites du sport bouffez de la DHEA NR et surtout n'oubliez pas de boire 1 coup. Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire!
Merci Toubib fall pour la consult!
Kenavo


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*33 dites 33 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arrête la concurrence chef!...c interdit!!!
Kenavo


----------



## CHAUCRIN (11 Octobre 2001)

Alors les "bleus"de mac géné, qu'attendez-vous pour venir remonter le niveau,enfin non la moyenne d'âge qui,plus elle est élevée plus elle est synonyme de:
(rayez la mention inutile)
- Sagesse
- intelligence
- culture(j'ai pas osé mettre un k)
- Tolérance
- toutes les qualités(tous les défauts n'est pas une réponse).


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Décembre 2001)

ou c ti qu'on en est de l'âge??????
Faut relancer un peu ce bazar !
Chirac a vielli comme nous... Quel est nôtre âge moyen à l'heure qu'on cause???
Le dernier qui a causé dans le poste ...Chaucrain?
On le voit plus tellement posté!
Ya des gens qui disparaissent!
Ya des gens qui reviennent!
C'est la vie!

`Kenavo


----------



## dany (1 Décembre 2001)

Puisque c'est comme ça, j'envoie ce post pour reformer
le groupe des vieux de la vieille ! amitiès


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*Puisque c'est comme ça, j'envoie ce post pour reformer
le groupe des vieux de la vieille ! amitiès    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as vu l'heure!
T'es pas encore au lit !!!
As-tu pris ta tisane bien chaude avec 1 p'tit coup de Rhum Bissap pendant que mamy Dany est à ses ablutions? J'allais dire qu'elle se mettait 1 pessaire!!!

Médicalement vôtre
Oublie pas l'imovane Papy Dany!

Kenavo et bonne nuit les petits!


----------



## dany (1 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*
 J'allais dire qu'elle se mettait 1 pessaire!!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais non, elle n'en a qu'un seul et elle ne l'enlève
jamais !


----------



## kodex (2 Décembre 2001)

33 et toujours pas de croix à l'horizon


----------



## decoris (2 Décembre 2001)

18,5 pile demain!!


----------



## benjamin (2 Décembre 2001)

...au fait, depuis mon post du 7 octobre, j'ai pris un an de plus. Pas de quoi faire grimper la moyenne, je sais (d'ailleurs, on ne voit plus trop Napoléon par ici). 
Mais _20_, c'est tout de même un zoli chiffre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2001)

pour moi c est 18,5 
je vais faire baisser la moyenne!


----------



## Antiphon (2 Décembre 2001)

Je passe pas souvent par le bar, mais là je fais une exception
Alors s'il y en a qui comptent encore, pour moi, c'est 26

Antiphon


----------



## Amiral 29 (2 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Antiphon:
*Je passe pas souvent par le bar, mais là je fais une exception
Alors s'il y en a qui comptent encore, pour moi, c'est 26

Antiphon*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben vous voyez qu'en fouillant ds les vieux posts on trouve encore des reliques qui intéressent certains...Puis on voit des gens sympa type Napoléon qui ont pris des vacances prolongées à Elbe ...ou + grave Ste Hélène!
moi j'ai tjrs le même âge depuis mon inscription...
J'appréhende Janvier mais en comptant en  je sens que je vais rajeunir : c vrai on devrait compter différemment l'âge. Je dis des conneries: + on devient vieux + on devient con! sic Georges...

Kenavo


----------



## kodex (2 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*

Ben vous voyez qu'en fouillant ds les vieux posts on trouve encore des reliques qui intéressent certains...Puis on voit des gens sympa type Napoléon qui ont pris des vacances prolongées à Elbe ...ou + grave Ste Hélène!
moi j'ai tjrs le même âge depuis mon inscription...
J'appréhende Janvier mais en comptant en  je sens que je vais rajeunir : c vrai on devrait compter différemment l'âge. Je dis des conneries: + on devient vieux + on devient con! sic Georges...

Kenavo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'inquiète pas trop, va, l'amiral.
La royale a encore de beaux jours devant elle.


----------



## xantho (2 Décembre 2001)

26 &8004 e&50 à 21h ...
P'tite devinette : quel jour je suis né a quelle heure ???





 ???


----------



## Napoléon (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*

Puis on voit des gens sympa type Napoléon qui ont pris des vacances prolongées à Elbe ...ou + grave Ste Hélène!


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


sympa... sympa... faut voir, chuis un peu psychopathe de tps en tps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais sinon, c vrai que je viens plus souvent. Ou plus exactement que je ne poste plus des masses (merci les cours, merci le boulot)... 

Bye


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2001)

moi j'ai 16 ans , je ne fumes pas , je ne me drogue pas. (ne parlons pas de la boissons...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
je suis rentré  dans le forum  en 2000. et voila 
bonne journée a tous , moi j'ai congé jusqu'au 6 janvier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @+


----------



## le chapelier fou (4 Décembre 2001)

j'ai à peine 136 ans, de quoi faire monter la moyenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis plutot bien conservé, vous ne trouvez pas


----------



## vicento (4 Décembre 2001)

26 ans pour Vicento
et des macs achetés avec ses sous (le Ti en particulier).


----------



## Napoléon (4 Décembre 2001)

30,19 ans pour 79 personnes... 
et si on compte l'âge farfelu du chapelier fou, on arrive quand même à 31,51 ans (pr 80 pers.)
Vala


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2001)

Euh ! Chaugrin et Dany ! Pourriez-vous vous mettre d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi, je viens de passer la barre des 53 ans (toujours ça de pris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
Allez, à la prochaine.....


----------



## bateman (4 Décembre 2001)

28 ans. et un titre honorifique de casses couille!


----------



## macintroll (4 Décembre 2001)

Oulla ! j'débarque moa !!!


29 pour ma pomme !!!
euh ben non jfais po remonter la moyenne la ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez bientot la dixaine !!


----------



## barbarella (4 Décembre 2001)

43 MERCREDI 5 À 10H45, J'EN FAIS BEAUCOUP MOINS


----------



## Amiral 29 (4 Décembre 2001)

Napoléon n'est pas mort ! 3 coups de canon ne lui ont pas crevé le bidon!
Content de voir qu'il s'est remis à la compta du forum!

L'Amiral faire resurgir des membres endormis et aricosec ... quel âge en fin d'année?????????

Kenavo


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Décembre 2001)

On va tenter de faire passer en dessous de la barre des 30 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi, comme tous les joueurs, je suis un djeunz, plus précisément de 21 ans bien assumés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mias bon, 8 ans d'âge mental... comme tous les joueurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










++
Beru


----------



## CHAUCRIN (4 Décembre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
> [QB]
> Le dernier qui a causé dans le poste ...Chaucrain?
> On le voit plus tellement posté!
> Je ne pouvais  pas poster,j'étais dans mon île,puis en voyage ,puis à me démener avec OS X,enfin comme zarathoustra,j'ai pris un an de plus et la prochaine fois j'atteindrais un nombre   dont je ne puis en dire plus sous peine d'être taxé de tenir des propos...!!!


----------



## daffyb (4 Décembre 2001)

22, allez les étudiants et les 'tits Zenfants.
donnez votre age !


----------



## Napoléon (4 Décembre 2001)

31,41 ans pour 85 personnes...

Have a nice day


----------



## huexley (4 Décembre 2001)

25 et pas toutes mes dents (je me suis fait virer celle de sagesses va savoir pourquoi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## benjamin (4 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par huexley:
*(je me suis fait virer celle de sagesses va savoir pourquoi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...tiens ça tombe bien. J'ai justement un question.
Les effets post-opératoires durent combien de temps environ (les quatre en même temps, anesthésie générale).
Faut que je me fasse une idée


----------



## jfr (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*43 MERCREDI 5 À 10H45, J'EN FAIS BEAUCOUP MOINS   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aaah voilà! je comprends pourquoi tu as choisi cette date pour arrêter de fumer, barbarella!


----------



## smow (5 Décembre 2001)

Bon, je fréquente plus beaucoup les bars, mais moi c'est 44 le prochain dimanche 5.
A vous de trouver le mois


----------



## smow (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par smow:
*Bon, je fréquente plus beaucoup les bars, mais moi c'est 44 le prochain dimanche 5.
A vous de trouver le mois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'est-ce-que je suis nul, c'est un samedi, pas un dimanche


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (5 Décembre 2001)

Alors moi j'ai 21 ans (depuis le 20 octobre comme ca l'année prochaine vous  me ferez un cadeau) , mon premier mac et ben il avait pas de dd mais deux lectreurs de disquettes, puis y a eu des classic, SE, LC475, LC 630, 5200,5300,5400, 6400, faut dire que mon pere a une boite d'info alors ma machine elle change bcp, maintenant je navigue entre ibook, imac , pm g4... et je l'avoue aussi un peu des pc, (bts info de gestion alors faut m'escuser mais les mac y connaissent pas trop)
Bon je suis pas le plus jeune mais je fait baisser la moyenne qd meme un peu


----------



## P2r (5 Décembre 2001)

Le 29 décembre à 19h40, j' aurai  68 ans.
Mais devant mes Mac  (G4 350 et iBook 600)  j'ai l'impression d'avoir vingt ans.
C' est grave docteur  ?
Cordialement.


----------



## g0g01 (5 Décembre 2001)

J'ai 29 ans. On peut peut-etre inclure mon chien, il a 4 ans, ca fera baisser la moyenne.

[04 décembre 2001 : message édité par g0g01]


----------



## Napoléon (5 Décembre 2001)

31,63 ans pour 91 personnes....

Ce cours d'info est d'un pénible! ça me gave...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez bonne journée


----------



## archeos (6 Décembre 2001)

Ce qui serait aussi interessant, c'est de calculer l'âge médian, c'est-à-dire l'âge de part et d'autre duquel se répartisse la moitié des sondés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2001)

Dans le but d'augmenter la productivité des forums, il convient absolument de faire baisser cette moyenne d'âge, qui, à cause de quelques forumeurs branlants (je ne citerai personne...), est indigne de l'aspect "up to date" dégagé par le Mac en général.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme première mesure, en 2001, je préconise d'éliminer tous les posteurs dont l'âge est supérieur à 54 ans...en 2002, tous les posteurs dont l'âge est supérieur à 55 ans et ainsi de suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : soyez certains que je ferai un doyen respectable et représentatif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas tout faire pour monter dans la hiérarchie quand même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant, bonne tisane...


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2001)

il faut remarquer que le dude essaie de sortir du classement pré-parkinsonnien qui le guette,vouloir evincer les quelques sages du forum tient a démontrer sa basssesse(plus il y a de S plus c'est bas)vouloir croire a sa jeunesse,c'est déja être vieux,ce pauvre thebig en est là,nous somment bien triste,il est vrai que son village a subit quelques déboires ces temps çi,reprend courage,la corde que tu m'a commandé est posté,avec le 375 magnum,te loupe pas

bien amicalement un papy qui te veut du bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2001)

Salut Rico,
La sieste a été bonne je vois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Content de te croiser à nouveau !
Mais pour toi, on fera une exception : tu pourras poster une fois par semaine entre 2H30 et 2H45 du matin pour garder la main souple et alerte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça peut toujours servir...)
Mes amitiés apéritives frérot !
thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2001)

En plus, c'est totalement inutile de me dire que c'est dans la g.... que tu vas me la mettre, ta main souple et alerte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Non mais !


----------



## Blantib (6 Décembre 2001)

31 ... bientôt
ouah ! ça f'sait bin longtemps qu'j'étais point v'nu

Y'a du beau monde bin jeun' à c'theure !


----------



## Amiral 29 (6 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P2r:
*Le 29 décembre à 19h40, j' aurai  68 ans.
Mais devant mes Mac  (G4 350 et iBook 600)  j'ai l'impression d'avoir vingt ans.
C' est grave docteur  ?
Cordialement.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui oui c grave pour la moyenne et pour le médian point culminant de la courbe de Gausse que Napoléon est entrain d'élaborer lentement mais sûrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si çà tourne trop boit 1 coup Napoléon!

Revenons à ton diagnostic ( c 1753...pas cher!!!)
c'est sûr qu'il faut que t'essaye d'avoir tjrs 20 ou 30 ans
ailleurs que devant ton Ordi. La position couchée est acceptée!

Regarde Chirac + vieux que toi tjrs debout pour tout!

Pour conclure châpeau ...tu dois être le doyen le vrai peut-être????

Kenavo et non à la scandaleuse idée de Thebig!
Il dit n'importe quoi...au bar!


----------



## P2r (6 Décembre 2001)

Merci Amiral.
Je passe en MacOs X, je fais carburer mes neurones.
De savoir, que je suis le + ancien, ça me fout un coup de vieux ...
A la vôtre.


----------



## legritch (6 Décembre 2001)

Salut,

33 ans et c'est mon premier post dans le bar, je tiens donc à saluer tous les vieux et jeunes habitués de cet endroit. Comme on dit chez moi : "On n'est nin châle po brêre, on 'est châle po beure!", (orthographe approximative)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Alors, santé!


----------



## P2r (6 Décembre 2001)

Je constate, qu'avec mon dernier post,  je deviens " Membre junior ".

Bravo MacGene, c'est mieux que Harry POTTER...


----------



## archeos (6 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Pour information notre cher et adore    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  moderateur nomme BenR a 21 ans
---------------------
Dire le secret d'autrui est une trahison, dire le sien est une sottise... 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il a bien fait de changer sa signature lui


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2001)

Qui c'est la plus vieille pop star du monde ?













  et


----------



## CHAUCRIN (6 Décembre 2001)

He bien ça y est : je ne suis plus le doyen,le titre m'a été ravi par P2r,mais il y a une différence entre lui et moi :  ce n'est pas devant mon Imac que je me sens avoir encore 20 ans !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S ce qui me tracasse c'est de savoir pour combien de temps encore


----------



## Napoléon (6 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*


Si çà tourne trop boit 1 coup Napoléon!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


C'est exactement ce que je fais en ce moment... un alox-corton 93.... une petite merveille


----------



## Amiral 29 (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CHAUCRIN:
*

N'eu-t-il pas mieux valu un Charlemagne pour un Napoléon,surtout à 4h15   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu vois il arrive pas à te répondre même à 16h30... La sieste doit se prolonger!!!
Sans hypnotiques la preuve est faite qu'on peut roupiller!

Kenavo


----------



## Napoléon (7 Décembre 2001)

Même pas vrai!

J'étais en cours puis au boulot jusque maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'pouvais pas répondre, ça c sur!

Mais dormir, ah bah non alors! Chuis sérieux moi... même couché à 5h, chuis en amphi à 8!!!! Faut pas croire, hein... Et pi au fait, vive thomas fersen! il m a fait passer une super soirée hier!


----------



## Napoléon (7 Décembre 2001)

31,65 ans pour 93 personnes...


----------



## CHAUCRIN (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Napoléon:
*


C'est exactement ce que je fais en ce moment... un alox-corton 93.... une petite merveille   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

N'eu-t-il pas mieux valu un Charlemagne pour un Napoléon,surtout à 4h15


----------



## iSimon (5 Octobre 2002)

Il serait peut-etre temps de la réactualiser cette moyenne non ???
Allez je commence :
17 ans aujourd'hui /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (ca va la faire baisser la moyenne !!)


----------



## kamkil (5 Octobre 2002)

Wow! Ca c'est du relance de vieux post en bonne et due forme! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
16ans /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (5 Octobre 2002)

Ben déjà vous pouvez ajouter un an et demi à l'ancien chiffre !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Pour ma part, ca fait 12 ans que je compte plus...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2002)

Ben moi c'est.... 27 (quoi! déjà!) le 13 novembre... Le temps passe trop vite... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2002)

28 ans depuis le mois de mars et 9 mois de Mac.


----------



## cux221 (7 Octobre 2002)

22 ans le 12 novembre


----------



## kamkil (9 Octobre 2002)

Bill Gates c'est le 28 Octobre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Et Jobs c'est quand? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Napoléon (27 Janvier 2004)

Je remonte ce post pour le mettre à jour : 

Depuis le dernier pointage, en mettant à jour (et oui, nous avons tous pris de la bouteille) on obtient ceci : 

Pour 86 personnes ce jour (j'est fait le tri dans les 16 pages du posts, il y avait des doublons) si je ne me suis pas trompé on a une moyenne de *32,09302326 ans* .

Je tiens ici une feuille excel qui récapitule tout le monde... donc je vous colle ici (histoire de faire un long message !) les pseudos de ceux qui ont "voté" : 

*en 2001* 

Napoléon
Muludovski
TheBiglebowski
Amok
MadFrog
az1533 (non-enregistré)
Bialès
Kisco
jeanba3000
Api
Télémac
dany
gjouvenat
Sir
[MGZ]Toine
Burny (non-enregistré)
Mic-Mac (non enregistré)
BenR
Alex.sc
J-L
JackSim
Chepiok
[MGZ]Alèm
jfr
Amiral 29
SergeD
Mops (non-enregistré)
macinside
fabrice (non-enregistré)
archeos
Desire (non-enregistré)
krigepouh
fabienr
r e m y
TOUBA
Tomx
heroe
emouchet
Jeclic
Mishael
Vincent 14
[MGZ]MacFly
CoolCoCo
Mmaxi
JediMac
WebOlivier
lokiano (non-enregistré)
Yan Wu
Cyril_ (non-enregistré)
djgege (non-enregistré)
[MGZ]Slug
Frédo
al02
chrisim
Pierrot
Lamp
JB
m4k-Hurrican
Blantib
béber (non-enregistré)
starbu
benjamin
golf
Jeffouille
philk34
baax
kodex
decoris
Antiphon
xantho
nico74 (non-enregistré)
vicento
bateman
macintroll
barbarella
[MGZ]Black Beru
daffyb
huexley
smow
JoyeuxBranleur
P2r
g0g01
legritch

*en 2002* 

iSimon
kamkil
cux221 


à plus


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Janvier 2004)

Allez, je t'aide à faire baisser : 16 ans


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai 12 ans.

Et des varices.


----------



## Macthieu (27 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai 12 ans.
> 
> Et des varices.



ca parait


----------

